# Salter Weighing scales HALF PRICE!!!!!



## haziflad (Jan 12, 2010)

Tesco's have salter electronic scales on offer half price £18 down to £9, grab em while you can (weighs upto 3 kilos).... click on the link below..


Salter Electronic Platform Scale With Mixing Bowl 3kg - Tesco.Direct


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

is that in the store as well as online does anyone know?


----------



## Baby_DJ (Sep 24, 2008)

ashbosh said:


> is that in the store as well as online does anyone know?


same question please?


----------



## haziflad (Jan 12, 2010)

*Buy in store yes*

Yes in store and online......


----------

